# Puppy Vaccinations



## Darkchoclab (Sep 21, 2017)

HELP!!

We recently got a black Labrador puppy he's 8 weeks today. His breeder vaccinated him at 6 weeks old with versican plus DHppi and versican plus L4 and we were told his next vaccinations were due in 4 weeks time when he's 10 weeks (2 weeks from now).
Only problem is pretty much all vets in my area (Portsmouth UK) administer Nobivac vaccines and so not compatible. The only other option is to restart his vaccinations but I've also been told by his breeder that nobivac is a dangerous vaccine for dogs? 

Help please!! First time dog Owner over here!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Darkchoclab said:


> HELP!!
> 
> We recently got a black Labrador puppy he's 8 weeks today. His breeder vaccinated him at 6 weeks old with versican plus DHppi and versican plus L4 and we were told his next vaccinations were due in 4 weeks time when he's 10 weeks (2 weeks from now).
> Only problem is pretty much all vets in my area (Portsmouth UK) administer Nobivac vaccines and so not compatible. The only other option is to restart his vaccinations but I've also been told by his breeder that nobivac is a dangerous vaccine for dogs?
> ...


If you really cant find a vet in your area who uses Versican, could you not ask the breeder if you she can supply you with the vaccinations from her vet for the second dose? If she can or her vet is willing, then you could ask the vet you intend to register with and use if they would be willing to administer them when they are due. If both are willing then that may solve the problem and save you having to start the course all over again.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not sure that nobivac is a dangerous vaccine any more than the others, Dillon been on it for 7 years and his fine.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

If it isn't too far can you take him back to breeder's vet for 2nd vaccination


----------



## Darkchoclab (Sep 21, 2017)

cava14 una said:


> If it isn't too far can you take him back to breeder's vet for 2nd vaccination


He's from wales, Newport were in Portsmouth about a 2 1/2 hour drive


----------



## Tamberlane (Jul 8, 2014)

Ive never heard of Versican so off to google and see what company is making it(once you get company name you can ask who they supply in your area)....Nobivac is one of the most popular vaccine brands in the world though..I've seen the brand used it in UK, Ireland and Australia and have seen very few reactions(4 in all-none life threatening) in the last 10 years of being in vet practice where we vaccinate dogs multiple times daily...I wouldn't be massively worried about using them brand wise.
Vaccine reactions are very uncommon but those that do happen tend to be due to the dogs immune response(allergy essentially) and components tend to be very similar across all the vaccination brands.

Edited to add Virsican is distributed by Zoetis if you look up the company rep for your area they may be able to tell you what vets in your area stock that vaccination brand.


----------



## Darkchoclab (Sep 21, 2017)

I've asked the vets and they said they can't special order versican as it's just for 1 dog and they'd normally do it in stocks. Also they won't administer versican sent in from the breeder as temperatures of the vaccine has to be monitored and so could affect the vaccine. 
They also made a point that next year he'll have to have nobivac anyways for his annual boosters.
He's on antibiotics atm given by the vet as he had bloody mucus when he had diarrhoea (which is alright now btw) but he's on his last tablet tomorrow morning so we have to wait till he finishes to re-start his vaccs.

I have 2 questions... 1) how long after finishing antibiotics can he re-start his vaccs?
2) would it cause harm to him to restart his vaccs when he had his initial vaccs at 6 weeks old (he is now 8 weeks)


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Our pup had to restart her vaccinations from the start as the vet didn’t stock what she had been given in the rescue home.


----------



## noonoofozy (Sep 27, 2017)

Darkchoclab said:


> I've asked the vets and they said they can't special order versican as it's just for 1 dog and they'd normally do it in stocks. Also they won't administer versican sent in from the breeder as temperatures of the vaccine has to be monitored and so could affect the vaccine.
> They also made a point that next year he'll have to have nobivac anyways for his annual boosters.
> He's on antibiotics atm given by the vet as he had bloody mucus when he had diarrhoea (which is alright now btw) but he's on his last tablet tomorrow morning so we have to wait till he finishes to re-start his vaccs.
> 
> ...


sorry i have no advice for you but hope that you get this sorted asap. seems such a shame to have to start again as i bet your pup will be wanting to get out & about soon! we have a 14wk old tri colour english cocker spaniel called Dave & we can take him out properly tomorrow at last!! good luck getting this sorted :0)


----------



## Cams (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi
I’m really hoping someone can help, I have a very similar dilemma to the one above. 
The breeder is giving our puppy it’s first vaccination tomorrow (6 weeks exactly) Versican plus. Whilst our vet is happy for us to get the second vacc from the breeder’s vets and administer the 2nd one at 10 weeks, he has said if it was his puppy, he would start again with the vacc she uses and would give it at 8 weeks. The breeder has said if we start again, the puppy will have too much of the versican still in his system and be damaging to pup if another vaccination is given at 8 weeks. To be honest the breeder makes sense because the vet did say he wouldn’t give the second vaccination til pup was 10weeks because of mum’s antibodies. Hope this makes sense and someone can put my mind at rest.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

From what I can see the 2nd part of the jab should be given 3-4 weeks after the first (which can be given from 6 weeks).

So I don’t understand why your vet is suggesting to start again.

Surely, he can just give the second dose when the pup is 10 weeks (as you want) which falls within the 3-4 week gap?

I wouldn’t want to give 3 jabs when 2 will do tbh.


----------



## Cams (Nov 5, 2018)

What you’ve said totally makes sense to me!! At the risk of offending my vet by going against what he’s recommended I’m going to stick with versican, what a mindfield!!!! Thank you for taking the time to respond ❤


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Surely 6 weeks is far too young for a first vaccine. The pup will still have a high level of antibodies from the mother so the vaccine will be wasted. I would ask the breeder not to vaccinate and then start the course at the right age with your own vet and with the vaccine he stocks.


----------



## Johnros (1 mo ago)

Darkchoclab said:


> HELP!!
> 
> We recently got a black Labrador puppy he's 8 weeks today. His breeder vaccinated him at 6 weeks old with versican plus DHppi and versican plus L4 and we were told his next vaccinations were due in 4 weeks time when he's 10 weeks (2 weeks from now).
> Only problem is pretty much all vets in my area (Portsmouth UK) administer Nobivac vaccines and so not compatible. The only other option is to restart his vaccinations but I've also been told by his breeder that nobivac is a dangerous vaccine for dogs?
> ...


I know it’s probably a bit late now, but for anyone looking for a vet using Versican in the Portsmouth area, Jollyes at Waterlooville use it For their injections.


----------

